
SEO advice for a small (non-IT) business? - jgamman

======
jgamman
hi, i've started working for a small tech company (catalysis, engineering,
R&D; services) and to my horror, i've discovered it's almost impossible to
find us on a search engine unless you know our company name. I suspect that a
consultant got the website up and running a few years ago and nobody has
really fed and watered it since. Compared to the crowd that hangs out here i'm
an IT newb but i'm suspicious of hiring a SEO company (especially one that
cold calls us!) since i'm not qualified to distinguish quality from snake oil.
Can anyone recommend a quality service provider or should we just focus on
making the best quality site we can, try and get our customers to link to our
homepage and make sure we're indexed? Any help appreciated.

~~~
davidw
Do the research and do it yourself. It's not rocket science, and most SEO
services seem to be snake oil salesmen to me. Even the honest ones don't have
that many tricks to teach you. If they were to sit down with you for an
afternoon, that would probably be enough to tell you most of what you need to
know.

~~~
jgamman
thanks david. ideally this would be the end result, i was just wondering if
there was a way to purchase the experience quickly while on the learning curve
without getting ripped off.

~~~
davidw
You could pay for a day/afternoon. The people out to rip you off will be
looking for long term contracts, to milk you, whereas someone on the level
ought to be happy to try and impart as much knowledge as possible in a short
time frame.

